# Tàng kinh cát > Chương trình cad, cam, cnc v.v... >  Spindle không dừng khi bấm stop

## longtuankiet

Mình dùng phần mềm ncstudio V5 Eng, khi đang cắt mình bấm F11 (stop) thì nó chỉ dừng cắt nhưng spindle vẫn xoay
Có anh em nào biết cách khắc phục chỉ mình với.

----------


## solero

..................................................  ........................

----------

CKD, longtuankiet, tinhdhmo

----------


## duonghoang

--- Em nhiều khi cũng bị như vầy (mặc dù đã chọn như cụ Kem), nhưng kéo thanh điều chỉnh tốc độ spin (thay đổi trạng thái tín hiệu kích spin) thì nó lại hết, sau đó on/off lại bình thường, em nghĩ NC bị lỗi hay gì đó khi ko tắt đc IO, mà dùng cách kéo thanh điều chỉnh tốc độ cũng xử lý đc vấn đề nên cũng ko mò sửa luôn (do bệnh lười  :Stick Out Tongue: )

----------


## ktshung

> --- Em nhiều khi cũng bị như vầy (mặc dù đã chọn như cụ Kem), nhưng kéo thanh điều chỉnh tốc độ spin (thay đổi trạng thái tín hiệu kích spin) thì nó lại hết, sau đó on/off lại bình thường, em nghĩ NC bị lỗi hay gì đó khi ko tắt đc IO, mà dùng cách kéo thanh điều chỉnh tốc độ cũng xử lý đc vấn đề nên cũng ko mò sửa luôn (do bệnh lười )


Em nghĩ do bác dùng cách H,L,M chưa đúng hoặc chỉ dùng 2 trong 3 chân đó để kích chạy biến tần.

----------


## duonghoang

> Em nghĩ do bác dùng cách H,L,M chưa đúng hoặc chỉ dùng 2 trong 3 chân đó để kích chạy biến tần.


--- Em xài có 1 chân kích spin thôi bác ơi, tốc độ em dùng biến trở

----------


## solero

> --- Em xài có 1 chân kích spin thôi bác ơi, tốc độ em dùng biến trở


Chơi lầy thế cụ. Nếu chơi vậy thì mắc thêm con 7427 vào cho chắc.

----------

duonghoang

----------

